# Grilled Sweet Potato



## oz (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to see this grillin section here as I grill most nights.  One thing I like to do is take a couple of sweet potatos, skin and dice them into about 1" cubes.  I put them in heavy duty foil with butter, garlic, and a couple of tablespoons of fresh rosemary, chopped up.  I usually put a few sprinkles of red pepper on top (but then I like pepper on everything).  I put it in the tray in the hood of my gas grill and leave it throughout the cooking (about 1/2 hr).  This really makes a great addition to a big old 2" ribeye! YUM!!!

Oz


----------



## joed617 (Sep 15, 2006)

The only tater I like are sweet taters, I just cut them in half the long way .. mix up some melted butter/brown sugar or maple syrup/   add some cinnamon or nutmeg and grill away flipping them over and baisting them with the melted butter/ brown sugar mixture .. carmelizing the outter surface of the sweet tater... when finished I move them to the side of the grill .. skin side down and cut into them pouring more of the baisting liquid into them .. yea.. I have a sweet tooth .. :)


----------

